# Carb Rebuild Kit??



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.crowleymarine.com is where I go to hunt part numbers each time ya'll ask a question.
The parts catalog link is on the left side of the page.

Repair kit for an 05 25hp merc carb is part # 8237072

fuel pump kit is a different part number

http://www.crowleymarine.com/mercury_parts/11407/110.cfm

Then after I've found my part number I start looking for the best prices.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

As always, thanks Brett!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Weedy I bought my kit from Boats.net # 823707 2 $55.49. It has everything you need to rebuild the carb.

PS - '02 25hp 2strk Merc


----------

